# Umgekehrten Bodenablauf



## Fräbel (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo
Hat jemand gute Erfahrung mit einem umgekehrten BA?

Ich möchte meine gepumpte Filteranlage umbauen auf Schwerkraft, aber kann leider nicht den ganzen Teich ablassen und ein richtigen BA einbauen. 

Filteranlage sollen 5 300l Regentonnen. 1T. Vorfilter als Belgischen Spaltsieb.
2T. Bürsten
3T. Filtermatten
4T. __ Hel-x
5T. Hel-x


----------



## ASSchlicki (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Fräbel,

ich hatte zwei bei mir im Teich und war mit der Reinigungsleistung zufrieden. Es kommt aber auf die Pumpen an, ich hatte jeweils eine Förderleistung von 15.000 l/h und man konnte sehr schön das Ansaugen des Schmutzes in der Umgebung des BA beobachten.


----------



## Nori (25. Aug. 2016)

Eine Schwerkraftumstellung durch umgedrehte BA funktioniert nicht - das steht sogar explizit auf der Produktbeschreibung.
Die Teile sind für gepumpten Betrieb gedacht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Aug. 2016)

> Eine Schwerkraftumstellung durch umgedrehte BA funktioniert nicht - ...



Erkläre doch bitte, warum das nicht gehen soll!

Gut, er nimmt nicht bis zum Boden auf, bleiben halt ein paar Zentimeter liegen. Aber sonst macht der BA doch nichts anderes als ein Staubsauger. :grübel

Ich baue auch gerade ein belgisches Spaltsieb in meine Filter ein. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Tonne davor, war mal die Pumpenkammer. Ich bin froh, daß das so ist. Den ganzen Schmodder will ich nicht direkt vor dem Sieb haben!


----------



## Fräbel (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo
Ja warum sollte ein umgekehrter BA nicht funktionieren. ???

Belgischen


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Erkläre doch bitte, warum das nicht gehen soll!
> 
> Gut, er nimmt nicht bis zum Boden auf, bleiben halt ein paar Zentimeter liegen. Aber sonst macht der BA doch nichts anderes als ein Staubsauger. :grübel
> 
> Ich baue auch gerade ein belgisches Spaltsieb in meine Filter ein. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Tonne davor, war mal die Pumpenkammer. Ich bin froh, daß das so ist. Den ganzen Schmodder will ich nicht direkt vor dem Sieb haben!


wenn man vor dem Spaltsieb noch  eine Reihe filterbürsten hängt müsste es doch auch gut gehen? Oder?


----------



## Fräbel (25. Aug. 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hallo Fräbel,
> 
> ich hatte zwei bei mir im Teich und war mit der Reinigungsleistung zufrieden. Es kommt aber auf die Pumpen an, ich hatte jeweils eine Förderleistung von 15.000 l/h und man konnte sehr schön das Ansaugen des Schmutzes in der Umgebung des BA beobachten.


Hey 
Warum hatte? Hast du die BA wieder raus genommen? 
Was hatten die für ein Anschluss gehabt?
Weil ich wollte mir einen kaufen mit Anschluss 110 Durchmesser.


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Aug. 2016)

Dann ist der Schmodder aber immer noch im Spaltsieb.
Wie fängst/sammelst du den auf? Hast du ein paar Bilder für uns?

Welches Sieb hast du denn gekauft?
Mein Filtereinsatz (Sieb 355x600 200µ) ist gerade im Bau. Mal sehe ob es dieses Wochenende schon für Bilder reicht.


----------



## Fräbel (25. Aug. 2016)

Gebaut hab ich den noch nicht bin jetzt immer noch an info s holen. Hab aber paar Bilder aus dem Netz.
Aber 200er sieb wollt ich auch holen

Anhang anzeigen 172290 Anhang anzeigen 172291 Anhang anzeigen 172292 Anhang anzeigen 172293


----------



## Nori (25. Aug. 2016)

Hier besagter Hinweis bezgl. der Schwerkraftanwendung:

http://koi-company.de/umgekehrter-bodenablauf.html

Gruß Nori (was soll auch schon groß durch 40 mm in Schwerkraft kommen - 2000 Lit. Stunde ? - da müßte man schon einige dieser Teile verbauen um auf einen anständigen Durchsatz zu kommen - schaut dann bestimmt Klasse aus wenn zig Rohre "auf Putz" im Teich verlegt sind...)


----------



## Fräbel (25. Aug. 2016)

Aber mit einem 110 Rohr?


----------



## Nori (25. Aug. 2016)

... würde bestimmt funktionieren, schaut aber megasch... aus...
Da kann man meiner Meinung nach mit einem Ansaugfilter am Teichboden ne unauffälligere Lösung bauen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Fräbel (25. Aug. 2016)

Ansaugfilter da find ich leider nichts richtiges im netz


----------



## Nori (26. Aug. 2016)

Schau mal bei Naturagart unter "Ziel-Saug-Technik".

Gruß Nori


----------



## Fräbel (26. Aug. 2016)

Ja hab ich mir angeschaut. Das ist sogar noch die bessere Idee. 
Mit diesen ansaug Schacht hat Martin Kammerer mal ein Block gemacht. 

Vielen Dank erstmal für den Tipp


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2016)

Umgekehrte BA oder diese Ansauggitter am Teichboden sind  alles "Provisorien".
Vielleicht doch etwas konsequent sein und einen richtigen BA einbauen?
Ansonsten gibt es Ansauggitter- eigentlich für die Biokammern- Rückläufe gedacht bei fast jedem Teichhändler:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Zubehoer/Gitterrohr-110mm---Lochung-10-12mm.html


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Aug. 2016)

> Am unteren Ende befindet sich ein Saugkorb, der das Eindringen von Fischen oder großen Blättern verhindert


 Zitat: http://www.naturagart.com/klares-wasser-im-teich/ziel-saug-technik

Und wie kriege ich die Blätter aus dem Teich bzw. vom Sieb wieder weg? :grübel

Irgendwelche Dingens mit Löchern setzen sich irgendwie immer zu. Seerosenblätter legen sich so schön rings herum. Wenn, dann nur Schlitze.

Auch frage ich mich gerade, wie schnell/oft sich ein Hunderter Rohr zusetzt. Ein Vergleich mit einem klassischen Abfluß würde gewaltig hinken.
Vorher und viel schneller sind nämlich Bürsten, Matten oder sonstige Hindernisse im Kreislauf zu.


----------



## Fräbel (26. Aug. 2016)

Ja richtiger BA ist immer die beste Lösung aber ich hab leider nicht die Möglichkeit den ganzen Teich ab zu lassen. Schon allein wegen den Fischen und die ganzen Pflanzen. 
Das ist ja nun auch nicht grad alles ein Tag gemacht grade mit Lehmboden.


----------



## Nori (26. Aug. 2016)

.... und das NG-Argument (auch wenn so ein Leitungsschaden unter dem Teich sehr selten ist) ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich im Falle eines Neubaus auf herkömmliche BA's oder eher auf so einen Absauggraben "auf Putz" zurückgreifen würde - im Falle eines Neubaus kann man natürliche die NG-Variante auch sehr schön getarnt verbauen ....


Gruß Nori


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Aug. 2016)

@ Nori
Wie würdest du denn das Sieb in den Teichtiefen wieder frei bekommen?

In der Theorie und ohne Pflanzen im Teich und Laubbäumen neben dem Teich funktioniert das System bestimmt.

Eigentlich suchen wir eine Lösung für o.g. Problem.
Du sagst, umgekehrter BA geht nicht und ich melde für beschriebene Saugtechnik Zweifel an.


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2016)

Umgekehrter BA mit Anschluss DN 40 funktioniert nicht zufriedenstellend in Schwerkraft, war die Aussage von Nori.
Weiterhin schreibt er das der umgekehrte BA 110 mit dem senkrechten Rohr sch...... aussieht. 
Und den beiden Aussagen kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Der umgekehrte BA DN40 oder die Zielsaugtechnick gepumpt sind doch ähnlich den Satelitenanschlüßen für Pumpen. Warum sollen die sich so viel stärker mit Blättern Zusetzen als normale Pumpenkörbe. Und selbst da gehe ich wenn ein zwei mal im Jahr ran und wisch den Dreck weg.
Verstehe diese Diskussion nicht, sorry.


----------



## Fräbel (26. Aug. 2016)

Also ich glaube wenn man ein recht langes Saugrohr ( siebrohr) verwendet das es sehr lange dauert bis es sich richtig zu setzt. Abhängig vom pflanzenbesatzt und Bäumen.


----------



## Zacky (26. Aug. 2016)

...ein langes Gitterrohr wird ggf. nicht die effizienteste Lösung sein, da das Wasser bzw. der Schmutz in erster Linie am Anfang des Rohres eingesaugt wird. Am anderen Ende wird vermutlich erst gesaugt, wenn sich das Rohr cm für cm zusetzt.

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, einfache Ansaugrohre evtl. in die Ecken legen und am Grund dann in Richtung Teichmitte legen? Man könnte evtl. dann auch einfaches HT-Rohr grau auf zwei Seiten lochen, welche dann wieder zum Boden zeigen und dort drüber das Wasser und evtl. Schmutz absaugen. Die Rohrstücken am Grund müssen ja nicht lang sein.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Aug. 2016)

> Warum sollen die sich so viel stärker mit Blättern Zusetzen als normale Pumpenkörbe. Und selbst da gehe ich wenn ein zwei mal im Jahr ran und wisch den Dreck weg.


In zwei Metern Tiefe wegwischen. Wie machst du das?



> Also ich glaube wenn man ein recht langes Saugrohr ( siebrohr) verwendet das es sehr lange dauert bis es sich richtig zu setzt.


Ob nun ein oder vier Jahre, es ist kacke, wann es sich zusetzt. Also würde ich mir so etwas nie einbauen.

Wenn ich den Bodenablauf und und den Skimmer in einer Kammer außerhalb des Teichen enden laße, ist das nicht auch Saugrohrtechnik?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es ist viel billiger!!!

Und, ein Rohr setzt sich fast nie zu, das Sieb ist aber extra dafür gemacht! Gibt es eigentlich ein Sieb, was sich nicht zusetzt? Und genau darum muß ein Sieb _regelmäßig_ gereinigt oder ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Fräbel (26. Aug. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...ein langes Gitterrohr wird ggf. nicht die effizienteste Lösung sein, da das Wasser bzw. der Schmutz in erster Linie am Anfang des Rohres eingesaugt wird. Am anderen Ende wird vermutlich erst gesaugt, wenn sich das Rohr cm für cm zusetzt.
> 
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, einfache Ansaugrohre evtl. in die Ecken legen und am Grund dann in Richtung Teichmitte legen? Man könnte evtl. dann auch einfaches HT-Rohr grau auf zwei Seiten lochen, welche dann wieder zum Boden zeigen und dort drüber das Wasser und evtl. Schmutz absaugen. Die Rohrstücken am Grund müssen ja nicht lang sein.


Ja das ist auch eine gute Idee
Ich glaub ich muss wohl einfach probieren und schauen was am besten läuft.


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> In zwei Metern Tiefe wegwischen. Wie machst du das?


Zum ersten sind es bei mir nur 1,40m aber selbst bei 2m wäre das kein Problem, da die Pumpe an einem Schlauch in ca 30cm tiefen hängt. Von dort geht es weiter mit einem Schlauch HT Rohr zum Boden. Wenn ich reinigen will / muss lös ich die Verschraubung der Pumpe und zieh den Ansaugkorb raus, fertig.


----------



## Nori (27. Aug. 2016)

Den 50 cm Ansaugkorb, der direkt an meiner Pumpe montiert ist, reinige ich einmal im Jahr - seit dem ich den verwende hat er sich nur einmal so zugesetzt, dass er während der Saison gereinigt werden musste.
Man kann so einen Korb bei festen Montagen am Teichbodenauch einfach mit einem etwas härteren Besen "abkehren" (da ist der Wasserbesen von Aldi/Lidl ideal) oder man geht halt mal in den Teich - wo ist denn da das Problem - beim normalen BA muss man auch zur Taucherbrille greifen, wenn sich was reingezwickt hat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2016)

m





Nori schrieb:


> wo ist denn da das Problem




das Auto muss ja auch ab und zum Kundendienst - und mit dem Teich brauch ich zum Glück nicht in die Werkstatt


----------



## Fräbel (27. Aug. 2016)

Das 


Nori schrieb:


> Den 50 cm Ansaugkorb, der direkt an meiner Pumpe montiert ist, reinige ich einmal im Jahr - seit dem ich den verwende hat er sich nur einmal so zugesetzt, dass er während der Saison gereinigt werden musste.
> Man kann so einen Korb bei festen Montagen am Teichbodenauch einfach mit einem etwas härteren Besen "abkehren" (da ist der Wasserbesen von Aldi/Lidl ideal) oder man geht halt mal in den Teich - wo ist denn da das Problem - beim normalen BA muss man auch zur Taucherbrille greifen, wenn sich was reingezwickt hat.
> 
> Gruß Nori


Das stimmt wohl. 
Ich werd das mit dem Saugkorb einfach probieren. Das find ich bis jetzt die beste Lösung.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Aug. 2016)

Das ist nicht die beste Lösung- die Beste ist ja zu aufwändig.

BA mit rundem Deckel und ca. 1cm Spalt habe ich bei mir übrigens- fast nach NG- über der Folie inkl. der KG110 Rohre verbaut.
Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, wo ich dann eben doch mit Flanschen weiter oben weiter musste.

Mit den Ansauggittern -da gab es vor Jahren Berichte im NG- Forum, wo Leute die __ Nase voll davon hatten, weil eben Laub und Algen die Gitter zusetzten.

Einfach probieren- kein Teich ist gleich.


----------



## Fräbel (27. Aug. 2016)

Ja


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Also ich glaube wenn man ein recht langes Saugrohr ( siebrohr) verwendet das es sehr lange dauert bis es sich richtig zu setzt.


Die Fränkische hat ein schwarzes Strabusil Rohr. Als Teilsickerrohr oder als Vollsickerrohr. Vielleicht ist es so was was du suchst.
http://db.hydromaten.de/db/pdf/15005-15008.pdf

Dürfte man auf dem Teichboden flexibel verlegen können. Mit diversen Formteilen


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Sep. 2016)

Für Alle die gerne Siebe im tiefen Wasser verbauen: Ich habe extra mein gelochtes KG-Rohr rausgekramt, Löcher 10 mm. So sieht es nach einer Woche aus. Und es war wirklich wenig Schmutz unterwegs. Bei höherem Aufkommen ist es nach 3-4 Tagen fast zu.

Der Bodenablauf geht in diese Tonne, das Siebrohr hält den größten Schmutz vom Spaltsieb fern.

Darum nie wieder Siebe mit Löchern! Nur noch Schlitze. Schlitze reinigen sich viel leichter: Einfach das Rohr einige Male senkrecht ins Wasser tauchen, sauber. Mach das mal mit Löchern.


----------



## Fräbel (17. Sep. 2016)

Das ist ein guter Tipp


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Darum nie wieder Siebe mit Löchern!



Hallo,

du hättest die Löcher entgraten sollen. 
Ich betreibe ein ca 40 cm langes HT Rohr mit 8 mm Löchern im Teich, und da setzt sich nichts zu,
und kleine Fische hab ich auch noch nicht im Filter gehabt.
Im __ Hel-X Filter ist der Auslauf mit einem Dachrinnensieb gesichert, auch da kein Zusetzen.


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Sep. 2016)

> ... du hättest die Löcher entgraten sollen.


Einer __ Krebsschere oder einem Seerosenblatt ist es völlig egal, ob entgratet oder nicht. ;-)


----------



## meinereiner (17. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Der Bodenablauf geht in diese Tonne, das Siebrohr hält den größten Schmutz vom Spaltsieb fern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 173558 Anhang anzeigen 173559



Warum möchtest du den 'größten Schmutz' vom Spaltsieb fern halten?
Ich dachte so ein Spaltsieb ist dazu da, den groben Schmutz abzufangen?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Sep. 2016)

> Warum möchtest du den 'größten Schmutz' vom Spaltsieb fern halten?


Ein großer Teil des Schmodders bleibt bei mir schon in dieser Tonne liegen. Der Einlauf und der Auslauf sind oben.
Und trotzdem sinken Fischkacke, Tannennadeln, Zapfen und Pflanzenreste ab. In der Saison kommt pro Woche ca 1 Liter zusammen. Warum soll ich das Alles auf das Spaltsieb loslassen?
Ein Teil der Pflanzenreste geht trotzdem Richtung Sieb, verstopft aber nicht das Schlitzrohr. Im Spaltsieb habe ich pro Woche vielleicht eine Tasse Schmutz.


----------



## meinereiner (17. Sep. 2016)

Wenn du einen Bodenablauf in der Tonne hast, dann ist das ja kein Problem.
Schieber auf, und dann raus. 
Dann hast du praktisch einen kleinen Vortex bei dir am Laufen .
Ansonsten ist das Entfernen des Drecks bei einem Spaltsieb ja eigentlich auch kein Problem, oder?
Der grobe Schmutz ist, meines Erachtens, für ein Spaltsieb ja auch eher das kleinere Problem. Es sind doch vielmehr der Biofilm und die kleinen Schmutzstoffe, die den Spaltfilter zusetzten.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Sep. 2016)

> Wenn du einen Bodenablauf in der Tonne hast, dann ist das ja kein Problem.


Gibt es nicht. Der Kanal ist nicht tief genug.

Na ja, die Tonne war mal die Pumpenkammer. Ich nenne es für mich Absetzkammer. Bekommt jetzt 4 neue Anschlüsse, 2 rein für BA und Skimmer und 2 raus zum Spaltsieb. Die 160er Flansche sind unbezahlbar!



> Ansonsten ist das Entfernen des Drecks bei einem Spaltsieb ja eigentlich auch kein Problem, oder?
> Der grobe Schmutz ist, meines Erachtens, für ein Spaltsieb ja auch eher das kleinere Problem. Es sind doch vielmehr der Biofilm und die kleinen Schmutzstoffe, die den Spaltfilter zusetzten.


Bei Selbstbausieb mußt du dir trotzdem etwas zum Schmutz entfernen einfallen lassen. Biofilm und Schmutzteilchen kannst du mit Luft stark eindämmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2016)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Tipp


Du scheinst ein paar schöne Butter Fly da auf deinem Avatarbild zu haben....

Wäre nett wenn du in deiner Galerie ein paar Bilder einstellst zum anschauen.


----------



## lollo (18. Sep. 2016)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Es sind doch vielmehr der Biofilm und die kleinen Schmutzstoffe, die den Spaltfilter zusetzten.



Hallo Robert,

das passiert bei einem Spaltsieb nicht, allerdings bei einem Siebgewebe aus Kunststoff oder Metall.

Bei einem Spaltsieb wird der Schmutz, bei richtigem Neigungswinkel, bis ins untere Drittel des Spaltsiebes,
oder sogar in einen dafür vorgesehen Schmutzablauf gespült. Bei mir wird es händisch mit einem Backspachtel entfernt.


Der Ertrag in 24 Std. bei warmen Wetter.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> das passiert bei einem Spaltsieb nicht,


Bei dir vielleicht nicht, aber viele andere müssen des öfteren ran um den Biofilm mit Säuren zu entfernen. 
Mein größtes Problem wächst von unten am Sieb


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2016)

So etwas hatte ich noch nie - dabei kommt es vor dass das Sieb nur alle 5-6 Wochen zum Abspülen entnommen wird - ansonsten wird es nur täglich 1-2 Mal schnell händisch von den aufgefangenen Algen befreit.
Säure oder ähnliches hab ich in den letzte 8 Jahren, seit dem das CS 2 in Betrieb ist noch nie benötigt - da genügt ne Bürste und warmes Wasser und das Ding ist "klinisch-rein" (wird aber nur zum Saisonende so gründlich gereinigt).

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2016)

Ja Nori, das.mit.der Säure hatten wir glaube letztes Jahr bei Micha als Thema. Ich hab es jetzt das erste mal nach 8 Jahren gereinigt mit Säure da der Biofilm die oberen 2/3 komplett zugesetzt hatte.
Dazu im unter 1/3 der Schmodder con 12h Dienst und das Wasser ging durch den überlauf ungefiltert.
Das mit den Kribelmücken habe ich nur entdeckt weil ich die unter dem Sieb liegenden Schwämme (Schallbremse) reinigen wollte.


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2016)

Ach so - schätze ohne die Schwämme gäbe es dieses Problem nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kribelmücken habe ich nur entdeckt weil ich die unter dem Sieb liegenden Schwämme (Schallbremse) reinigen wollte.


Du brauchst dringend ein zweites Sieb.
Dann kannst du immer eins zum Abfuttern in den Teich hängen.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Ach so - schätze ohne die Schwämme gäbe es dieses Problem nicht.
> 
> Gruß Nori


Die Schwämme haben keinerlei Kontakt zum Gitter sie dienen nur um das Plätschern zu verhindern und liegen auf dem Boden. Sie behindern auch nicht das ablaufende Wasser.
Je nach dem wie die Larven Lust haben sitzen sie in der Einlaufkammer oder im Schlauch zum CS 2 oder aber in der Ablaufverrohrung.


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2016)

Das nicht, aber die Schwämme sind ein Nährboden, damit die sich überhaupt hier in dieser Menge bilden können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2016)

Die waren aber auch da als ich noch nicht die Idee mit den Schwämmen hatte 
Und warum sollte sie sich auch davon beeindrucken lassen und in der Zuleitung bzw Einlaufkammer sitzen sie auch. Die Nährstoffe bekommen sie wohl eher aus dem Wasser incl. Sauerstoff.


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei dir vielleicht nicht, aber viele andere müssen des öfteren ran um den Biofilm mit Säuren zu entfernen.



Hallo,

und was sagt uns das, kein Teich mit seiner Technik läuft wie der andere. 

Wobei ich mich hier nur an einen Fall erinnere, da war das Spaltsieb verfärbt, und das lag nicht am Biofilm. Bei Kunststoff und Metallsieben
wurde hier schon des öfteren über die Entfernung eines Biofilmes mit irgend welchen Mitteln geschrieben.

Ich persönlich habe mit meinem Spaltsieb und einem Biofilm bisher keine Probleme gehabt, vielleicht liegt es an dem Kunststoffspachtel
mit dem ich den Schmutz vom Spaltsieb entferne, oder wenn ich meine Filtermatten abspritze, und das Spaltsieb dort auch einbeziehe.



troll20 schrieb:


> Mein größtes Problem wächst von unten am Sieb



auch hier kein Befall bei mir von Lebendfutter,  dafür aber in der Einlaufkammer der Vorfilterns an der Wand wo das Spaltsieb oben
eingehangen ist, diese ist aus Plexiglas, an den übrigen Wänden der Auerbox nur vereinzelt. Hier hilft auch mein Spachtel, und anschließend
machen dann die Larven ihren ersten Flug, obwohl sie ja noch nicht voll entwickelt sind, nämlich vom Spachtel in den Teich,  und hier 
freuen sich dann die Fische.

Als Dämpfer gegen das plätschern des Wassers habe ich auf dem Boden des Vorfilters eine Schicht eines Naturproduktes (deutscher Koks)
also schon einen ersten Biofilter. Der 110er HT Ablauf ist mit einem Physaliskörbchen gesichert, passt da gut in einem 110er HT rein,
und lässt noch einen Rand nach oben überstehen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> deutscher Koks)


???? Hast du mal einen Link?

Ich geh mal __ Nase putzen


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> ???? Hast du mal einen Link?



Hallo,

na klar doch  HIER


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2016)

Du haust da echt Koks den man zum heizen nimmt rein??? 
Und ich dachte schon den weißen


----------



## lollo (20. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du haust da echt Koks den man zum heizen nimmt rein???



Hallo,

ja, ist doch ein Naturprodukt und schau mal die Oberfläche an. Ich benutze den Koks in meinem Vorfilter nur als Dämpfer
für das abfallende Wasser vom Spaltsieb, er lässt sich beim Säubern gut abspritzen ohne heraus zu nehmen, die biologische
Wirkung betrachte ich als positive Nebenwirkung.

Ich hatte mit Koks vor vielen Jahren an einen anderen Teich einen Biofilter mit guten Ergebnissen betrieben.

  



troll20 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon den weißen



ich denke die Fische hätten da bestimmt nur dummes Zeug gemacht.


----------



## Fräbel (21. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein paar schöne Butter Fly da auf deinem Avatarbild zu haben....
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du in deiner Galerie ein paar Bilder einstellst zum anschauen.


Ja 6 Stück hab ich meine Frau liebt sie. 
Ja ich stelle mal Bilder rein von denen


----------



## Fräbel (23. Sep. 2016)

Wie


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein paar schöne Butter Fly da auf deinem Avatarbild zu haben....
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du in deiner Galerie ein paar Bilder einstellst zum anschauen.


 wie versprochen hier sind paar Bilder von. Meinen Butterflykoi.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Sep. 2016)

Fräbel schrieb:


> wie versprochen hier sind paar Bilder von. Meinen Butterflykoi.


Danke, ein paar schöne sehr große Schubunki scheinen bei dir auch zu schwimmen. Echt klasse auch das klare Wasser.

Von wo hast du die Koi. Ist dir der Züchter auch bekannt.


----------



## Fräbel (25. Sep. 2016)

Danke 
Den Namen vom Züchter hab ich leider nicht im Kopf. 
Das klingt jetzt doof aber die Koi's haben wir aus den Baumarkt Hellweg. 
Aber die haben bei uns eine große Abteilung für Teichfische und ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit den Fischen. 
Das Wasser ist jetzt in den letzten zwei Monaten so klar geworden. Was mich sehr freut.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2016)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt doof aber die Koi's haben wir aus den Baumarkt Hellweg.


Wieso,auch da kann einer arbeiten der sich gut um die Tiere kümmert.


----------



## Fräbel (25. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wieso,auch da kann einer arbeiten der sich gut um die Tiere kümmert.


Ja das stimmt die Arbeiten mit ein guten Tierarzt zusammen.


----------



## Fräbel (2. Okt. 2016)

So die ersten Schritte für meinen neuen Filter und es liegt noch viel Arbeit vor mir. Hier mal paar Bilder


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

Und auch schon an die Entleerung zum reinigen bzw für den Winter nachgedacht?


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Okt. 2016)

Hast du die Tonnen selbst gezimmert? Warum sind die langen Anschlüsse der Flansche innen?
Mach die das nächste Mal nach außen, so hast du mehr Platz innen.
In einen Flansch können Rohre von beiden Seiten gesteckt/geklebt werden.

Wenn man wirlich jeden Zentimeter braucht, kann die lange Seite auch um einige Zentimeter gekürzt werden.


----------



## Fräbel (2. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und auch schon an die Entleerung zum reinigen bzw für den Winter nachgedacht?


Ja Ablauf 50er Rohre an der Seite komm noch ran. Die stehen da nur so rum weil ich den Filterkeller noch bauen muss. Aber da muss erst die alte Filteranlage weg.


----------



## Fräbel (2. Okt. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Hast du die Tonnen selbst gezimmert? Warum sind die langen Anschlüsse der Flansche innen?
> Mach die das nächste Mal nach außen, so hast du mehr Platz innen.
> In einen Flansch können Rohre von beiden Seiten gesteckt/geklebt werden.
> 
> Wenn man wirlich jeden Zentimeter braucht, kann die lange Seite auch um einige Zentimeter gekürzt werden.


Die hab ich extra nach innen gelegt weil sonst die Tonnen zu weit auseinander stehen und ich brauch jeden cm. Ich hab auch innen den Steg weg gefräst so das ich das Rohr weiter rein bekomme. Ich mach da mal paar Fotos zu dann sieht man das besser.


----------



## Fräbel (14. Okt. 2016)

So jetzt sind die Flansche verklebt und die 110er KG Bögen eingeklebt. Temperaturen haben grade noch so gereicht zum verkleben. 
Jetzt sieht man warum ich die Flansche nach innen eingebaut habe. Das ich die Tonnen so na wie möglich zusammen bekomme. Platz sparen ist angesagt.


----------



## Fräbel (6. Nov. 2016)

So die alte Filteranlage (Gepumpte Variante) ist abgebaut und verkauft. 
Die neue Anlage soll als Schwerkraft Variante gebaut werden. 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wo kommt die Anlage hin. Ich hab da mal was gezeichnet so gut wie ich konnte. Bei der Variante 1 stand auch die alte Filteranlage. Was meint ihr welche Variante ist besser zwecks Verrohung.


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2016)

Variante 2 - sind weniger Bögen


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

So wirklich gefallen tut mir keine von beiden 
Nur ein Rücklauf, da wird es schwer eine Kreisströmung zu produzieren und alle Bereiche (auch die Pflanzzonen) vernünftig zu durchströmen.
Dein Skimmer sollte sich auch nach der Hauptwindrichtung orientieren, von wo wäre die bei dir?
Edit meint noch: wie soll den gefiltert werden ?


----------



## Fräbel (6. Nov. 2016)

Der Teich steht genau im Windschatten vom Haus. Ein Auslauf weil der Teich nicht so groß ist 26qm.  
Filter sind 5 Tonnen a 300l 
1Vorfilter Crielzeef 
2Bürsten
3Matten 
4/5 Bio 
LH


----------

